# 26.5 for standard tuning ????????



## TheFashel12 (May 29, 2012)

I've been checking out some Schecter 7 strings recently and all of them have a 26.5 inch scale length . Is it possible to use standard tuning on that scale length and still be able to bend properly , or do you have to stick to a dropped tuning ????????


----------



## Turgon (May 29, 2012)

Standard-tuning is fine with this scale! All in all, it's just one inch more!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 29, 2012)

Even if it was like a 30" scale you could just use lighter strings.


----------



## five_magics (May 29, 2012)

I use 10-46 in standard tuning on my Loomis. It is tighter than on my 25.5 strat but still perfectly playable.


----------



## JStraitiff (May 29, 2012)

I prefer the tension of 26.5" with 11-58s over 25.5" with the same strings. You wont notice too much of a difference likely. You may even like it better. but worst case scenario you will buy lighter strings and get the same tension as you're used to.

Adding an extra inch of scale length isnt going to be like "boom 300 pounds of tension" lol


----------



## BabUShka (May 29, 2012)

I dig the tension of my 26.5" Hellraiser C7, in standard tuning. 
I use 11-52 + 62 string gauge. Sounds clear as hell.


----------



## five_magics (May 29, 2012)

with the same gauge on string it does feel significantly tighter than a 25,5.


----------



## garza (May 29, 2012)

The 26.5 scale may look kinda weird. The feel is just unreal. Give it a shot!


----------



## clopstyle (May 29, 2012)

I used to use 9-52 on my 607b(27" scale) in standard tuning and it felt perfect.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 29, 2012)

Just use lighter strings, if you like 10s on 25.5 try 9s for 26.5.


----------



## Jakke (May 29, 2012)

No, your guitar will fold like folding-knife. And yes, you will die.


----------



## Adrian-XI (May 29, 2012)

9-54 on my rgd2127 is perfect standard tuning gauge for me.


----------



## Gryphon (May 29, 2012)

I have a Loomis and Hellraiser 7 and use 10s no problem, but you could go to 9s if you had to.


----------



## Dayn (May 29, 2012)

I am 99% positive my strings are lighter than what you use for standard. I use a custom set of .008-.042 for standard at 27". One-and-a-half step bends are easy.


----------



## GSingleton (May 29, 2012)

just say yes


----------



## Toxin (May 29, 2012)

Don't do that. Your guitar will explode


----------



## Nonservium (May 30, 2012)

My RGD2120 is in standard atm. The tension is very comfortable with 10-46 to me.


----------



## Jordan Djenital Warts (May 30, 2012)

Every inch counts


----------



## TheFashel12 (May 30, 2012)

Jakke said:


> No, your guitar will fold like folding-knife. And yes, you will die.





Toxin said:


> Don't do that. Your guitar will explode





and thanks to everyone for the helpful info


----------



## Jordan Djenital Warts (May 30, 2012)

In all seriousness dude, I have two 26.5" Schecters - standard tuning with 10's is perfect for me and I like to bend (pun intended)


----------

